# F1 - 2022 Season



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Just a thread starter for comments going into the new season.

I watch but don't follow it to the point of knowing the in and outs of it but it was great to see Red Bull and Mercedes not dominating the 1st race.

I actually started the thread after watching last week and this weeks in Saudi, the 'behind the visor' camera view, seriously, that is some skill those guys have with that view of the track.

I know the camera has some glare with its POV but still, it gives you a whole new view compared to the cameras fitted behind the drivers head.

Hats off to those guys.

Oh, and Max starting off the season with the face on is funny to see!!


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

I’m not sold on the new cars it was meant to make following better and more action but its no different to last year, I’ll give it a few races and if it doesn’t ‘liven up’ then I’ll stop my subscription.

I couldn’t care who wins (mclaren fan btw) i just want to see different people challenging/racing each week.


----------



## PaulAT (Jun 29, 2021)

The happy goat said:


> I'm not sold on the new cars it was meant to make following better and more action but its no different to last year, I'll give it a few races and if it doesn't 'liven up' then I'll stop my subscription.
> 
> I couldn't care who wins (mclaren fan btw) i just want to see different people challenging/racing each week.


I disagree.

Watching the Bahrain GP there was a whole gaggle of cars able to follow the other much more closely than before. I'm not saying it's perfect but it's an improvement.

It's a fine line. We want overtaking but I feel the driver needs to earn it. If it's too easy it's false in my eyes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

The happy goat said:


> I'm not sold on the new cars it was meant to make following better and more action but its no different to last year, I'll give it a few races and if it doesn't 'liven up' then I'll stop my subscription.
> 
> I couldn't care who wins (mclaren fan btw) i just want to see different people challenging/racing each week.


What race were you watching?!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Was nice to see more racing and overtaking. 
Also good to see Ferrari back in it. 

Couldn't help notice the safety car used again uneccesarily. The car couldn't have been any closer to a gap in the barrier, all it needed was a virtual for half a lap.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

The happy goat said:


> I'm not sold on the new cars it was meant to make following better and more action but its no different to last year, I'll give it a few races and if it doesn't 'liven up' then I'll stop my subscription.
> 
> I couldn't care who wins (mclaren fan btw) i just want to see different people challenging/racing each week.


Blimey if it was no different to last year then we are in for a hell of a season again :lol:

But personally I do think they were able to follow closer, you only have to see the first lap where I think it was about the back 6 or 8 cars were driving round basically in formation :driver:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Two pretty eventful races so far with some amazing wheel to wheel racing. These new regs seem to be working as intended.

Hard to look past RB vs Ferrari for the championship and Max vs Charles for drivers should be quite the spectacle. 

Nice to see Merc and Lewis having to work for it.. a couple of seasons in the chasing pack will humble them. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

atbalfour said:


> Two pretty eventful races so far with some amazing wheel to wheel racing. These new regs seem to be working as intended.
> 
> Hard to look past RB vs Ferrari for the championship and Max vs Charles for drivers should be quite the spectacle.
> 
> ...


I think Max will start to struggle mentally if it's like yesterday's racing. He spent more time telling tales on Leclerc than he did driving. I can see him causing a few crashes if he doesn't start to open up a lead in the championship.

Hope they sort the reflection out on the helmet cams, they're a great addition jyst not the best view.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Marko seems to think there will not be the rivalry between ORBR and Ferrari as there was with Mercedes. What he seems to be missing is how Lewis got squeezed a coupled of times and then we had Silverstone.

Wait for an event like that with Verstappen in the fence and then we will see how measured Marko is!

Helmet cams are an incredible view of the race.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Marko seems to think there will not be the rivalry between ORBR and Ferrari as there was with Mercedes. What he seems to be missing is how Lewis got squeezed a coupled of times and then we had Silverstone.
> 
> Wait for an event like that with Verstappen in the fence and then we will see how measured Marko is!
> 
> Helmet cams are an incredible view of the race.


Half the problem was that you'd two self important team principals stirring the pot. You'd two very different driving styles and personalities converging. You'd Lewis and the biased British media whining about Max every 3 minutes (some of it justified) just winding him up further. You'd the Race Director moving the goal posts throughout the season.. What was allowed in Imola and Brazil was not allowed in Jeddah, and suddenly allowed again in Abu Dhabi.

Charles and Max have been involved in battles before, Max scuppered a win for him in Austria a few years back.. there will be flash points again but hopefully without the added factors above it'll all be more respectful.

Interesting that 3 of the most toxic championship fights in recent history have involved Lewis... sure in Abu Dhabi he handled unfair defeat well and provides the right headlines, but listen to everything he says and you'll realise that there were so many digs along the way. He is no angel.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

